# The Princess and the Pea...



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Ohhhhh! she gets two beds! She is a princess!


----------



## HuntersMomma (Sep 25, 2007)

What a beauitful princess she is


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

She sure knows how to make herself comfy. She looks as regal as a princess on her throne.


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

What a lovely picture. She sure looks well loved and cared for.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

LOL I'd say two beds are just enough.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She looks very regal on her throne and doesnt plan on giving it up anytime soon. May have to put another bed under the tree.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

What a beautiful princess


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I LOVE those beds, where do you get them?


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

She is the queen of comfort!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

What a gorgeous picture


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

Double Dutch Doggie Bed, LOL! She is a Princess.

~Jackie


----------



## MySweetPhoebe (Jun 25, 2006)

Jo Ellen said:


> I LOVE those beds, where do you get them?


Hi JoEllen, 

I get them at Costco...they are great and they go for around $20...can't beat it....


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't have a Costco here. We have Sam's Club though, I'll have to check on-line.

I want one !!!


----------



## MySweetPhoebe (Jun 25, 2006)

I have noticed that they are cheaper in the store than online at Costco...keep that in mind too....they have Cedar in them too and smell nice.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

She looks like a beautiful queen to me on her royal throne!


----------

